
H&M Pivots to Big Data to Spot Next Big Fast-Fashion Trends - prostoalex
https://www.wsj.com/articles/h-m-pivots-to-big-data-to-spot-next-big-fast-fashion-trends-1525694400
======
bausshf
This sucks, because the exact reason I don't shop elsewhere is that H&M
provides a lot of clothing that isn't really "trendy" but more "casual"...

